# AF Fastrack 20” Switches Causing Derailments



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m having endless problems with my newly purchased AF Fastrack 20” switches. They cause engine derailments in both the straight and curved positions. I’m thinking of replacing them with 27”s but that would be more money and more work.
Have others experienced this and how have you dealt with it?
i would appreciate any advice. Thanks.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a couple fastrack turnouts but have not used them yet. Mine are manual. With as much problems you are having you should be able to see something. Good luck. Hope someone can help you. Let us know what helped the problem.
Make sure the rails are even with the turnout and track on either side. I have not heard of problems with fastrack.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry, can't help..


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

What engines are derailing? It sounds like some wheel sets are out of gauge. If the engine can run on FasTrack 20"R curves then it should run through the turnouts without derailing.


----------



## AlastairLC (Jul 18, 2021)

American Model Santa Fe and Pennsylvania diesel, American Flyer Polar Express and switcher.


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Check to make sure that the pivoting frog piece is actually pivoting when you actuate the switch. I have several of these and have only had a derail problem with one, and this piece was the culprit.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good point Chuck, the pivoting frog point is the weak spot. I have many of the AM diesels, they operate reliably on 20”R track and turnouts.


----------

